# Sputnik plans



## Litewings (Mar 17, 2007)

Does any one have plans for a sputnik or know of someone in North Carolina who wants to sell one. I cannot see paying the shipping for one. (Especially since it is already so expensive to purchase. )

Litewings


----------



## adamant (Apr 16, 2009)

upppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Litewings said:


> Does any one have plans for a sputnik or know of someone in North Carolina who wants to sell one. I cannot see paying the shipping for one. (Especially since it is already so expensive to purchase. )
> 
> Litewings



View attachment 12884


View attachment 12885


Now when I made mine it is two feet deep so my arms could reach the front of the trap and I can catch birds from inside. the trap is at a 45 degree angle and the dowells are spaced 4 inches apart and 10 inches high, that is the space for the birds to drop into the loft. The landing board in front of the trap is 11 inches so when I open the wire it lays flat on the top.

Hope this helps,
Tony


----------



## BirdLaw (Aug 23, 2010)

Could someone repost these sputnik designs? The link doesn't work anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I would like to see them, too.


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

I would like this too.

was going to just wing it, but some plans would be great


----------

